# Alloy water bottles?



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

These are new to me.

Schwinn Alloy Bike Water Bottle and Cage | Canadian Tire

Do they work well? How do they compare with plastic bottles? You can't squeeze these so it's a matter of sucking??


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

The one review paints it in a rather unfavorable light, so there's that.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Some people are concerned about chemical leaching and/or out-gasses from plastic water bottles.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

dave cutter said:


> some people are needlessly concerned about chemical leaching and/or out-gasses from plastic water bottles.


fify.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dave Cutter said:


> Some people are concerned about chemical leaching and/or out-gasses from plastic water bottles.


While there are people who worry about this sort of thing in the PET bottles, it's base on false science and thus no need to worry. Claims that freezing or re-using PET bottles releases unsafe levels of carcinogens such as "dioxins" or the plastics additive DEHA (diethylhydroxylamine) into whatever liquids they may contain. However, such claims are inaccurate on two counts: DEHA is not used in the manufacture of PET bottles (nor is it created through the breakdown of such bottles), and DEHA is not classified as a human carcinogen and even this is supported by WHO, Swiss Laboratories for Material Testing and Research, The American Cancer Society, the American Chemical Council, John Hopkins U. 

BPA is the chemical in question, and what most people don't realize is that BPA is use also in stainless steel bottles! And you can get a higher concentration from a lot of stainless steel bottles than a plastic one, See: BPA Leaching from Aluminum Water Bottles - Bisphenol A in Aluminum Bottles - The Daily Green

See this too: Study: Most Plastics Leach Hormone-Like Chemicals : NPR

And BPA leaching is more dependant upon the temperature of the liquid than how old the bottle is thus microwaving a container with BPA in it will leach more of the chemical then just standard room temperature bottle and thus stands to reason pouring boiling hot water into a BPA bottle will cause it to leach more more. But consider this before you go beating your chest about how much BPA your getting, mothers milk contains more BPA than any bottle heated or not will have.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

RaptorTC said:


> The one review paints it in a rather unfavorable light, so there's that.



Yeah I didn't notice the review, but it confirmed my suspicions. I was in Canadian Tire the other day looking at it when I wondered how the water was supposed to come out (and apparently it doesn't).

Seems like this guy thinks the Schwinn bottle is a collector's item or made of gold.

New Schwinn Alloy Water Bottle and Cage | eBay


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 24, 2012)

I currently use the Elite Deboyo Stainless Steel Vacuum Bottle, and it is difficult to drink from since you can only suck the water from the mouthpiece. Also, since air comes in from that mouthpiece while you drink (due to non flex of bottle) you will be sucking both water and air bubbles. 

The plus side is, since my bottle is a vacuum sidewall, there is no sweat on the bottle from the ice and the drink stays colder for a longer period of time.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

That review was in line what I was thinking. How can you get the water out quick? It is like a canteen with a small opening.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

If it costs more than ten bucks, it's too expensive. I have seven or eight water bottles. Most of them were free from one event or another. I doubt I'll ever actually buy another one. All they have to do is hold fluid until I drink it and fit my holders.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Yukikaze said:


> I currently use the Elite Deboyo Stainless Steel Vacuum Bottle, and it is difficult to drink from since you can only suck the water from the mouthpiece. Also, since air comes in from that mouthpiece while you drink (due to non flex of bottle) you will be sucking both water and air bubbles.
> 
> The plus side is, since my bottle is a vacuum sidewall, there is no sweat on the bottle from the ice and the drink stays colder for a longer period of time.


That seems to be the ultimate bottle for keeping liquids cold or hot it weren't for 3 issues. One is what I can't figure out is why didn't they make an easier way to get the liquid out? It's not that difficult to do! And if they covered the bottle in some sort of plastic outside to protect the stainless steel from being scratched by alloy bottle holders. And why just 16 ounces? Why not 20 to 24 ounces. On a hot day 16 ounces times two won't last long.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I get the polar bottles on ebay for under $10 with free shipping. I like them since they at least have some insulation value and are made in USA.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Those vaccum flasks should work alright but as said the room taken up insulating is taking away valuable drinking space.

Hot air and sun here in Oz says no to a metal bottle unless you brought your tea-bag with you, the plastic camelbak insulated ones work quite well.

My tried and tested solution is 2 bottles, both into the freezer the night before, freeze 1 at 1/3 full and the other at 2/3 full then top up with electrolyte before heading out. By the time you drink the first the second will be nearly melted and at a nice cooling temp.

When it gets HOT, i freeze 3 large plastic cups full of water, these then go into my camelback 3L bladder and topped up with water, this will last the whole ride usually and even can be topped up with some ice blocks still in there.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

robnj said:


> I get the polar bottles on ebay for under $10 with free shipping. I like them since they at least have some insulation value and are made in USA.


Polar came out with a new and improved version in the insulative department called the Platinum and it's a 24 ounce bottle, and it doesn't cost more than the others just $12 at Polar.

Word of caution with Polar, and this may be true with other bottles, don't cram ice into the bottles or you'll nick the bottles mouth edge which will cause the bottle to leak after that. I have found that taking a ScotchBrite pad to the mouth will smooth out the nicks but then you have to clean the blue stain off like crazy to get it come off.

Polar bottles do insulate better than the Camelbak version, I know because I tried both and the Platinum one is a bit better. Also the Camelbak, while more flexible causes it's own problem...they don't hold up to abuse as well. I launched a Camelbak once and it punctured it's side, that never has happened with a Polar, I even once dropped a Polar then ran it over which made it spin madly sending if bouncing down a rocky ravine and it was fine! A Camelbak would have been toast. 

I also own a Camelbak Rogue with a 70 ounce bladder, and those for some reason do stay cool a long time, but I haven't used it in 10 years since I no longer live in the Mojave Desert area of California! Which is cool with me because I really didn't like the weight on my back anyways, but the need for water on long rides was more important than the weight.


----------

